# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare 2011, në Maqedoni

## RaPSouL

Me sa duket dita ditës po afrohen zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare në vend. Edhe pse nuk është caktuar saktësisht data, por kryeministri Gruevski deklaroi definitivish që do të ketë zgjedhje të parakohshme, me ose pa prezencën e opozitës në kuvend.

Çka mendojnë qytetarët e Maqedonisë në lidhje me zgjedhjet?

Do të dilni në votime?

Çfarë opinioni keni reth gjendjes aktuale në vend dhe asaj që mund të ndryshoj pas këtyre zgjedhje?

Tema është e hapur për debat, ju mirëpresim.

----------


## getomental

Ne qoft se dryshojn njisit zgjedhore,ateher BDI-ja do ti ket 20 deputet, PDSH-ja 8,Rufi Osmani 1,...

----------


## Si-hanA

..Themelet e shtetit te Maqedonis jane te mbushura vetem me beton ku i mungon armatura..dhe keshtu prish e ndreq,ndreq e prish Maqedonia mbetet aty ku eshte.Zgjedhjet e parakoheshme asgje nuk do ndryshojn...thjesht,Freskohemi me uj' te ngrohet!

Me te mira!

----------


## ismani

> ..Themelet e shtetit te Maqedonis jane te mbushura vetem me beton ku i mungon armatura..dhe keshtu prish e ndreq,ndreq e prish Maqedonia mbetet aty ku eshte.Zgjedhjet e parakoheshme asgje nuk do ndryshojn...thjesht,Freskohemi me uj' te ngrohet!
> 
> Me te mira!


E VERTET ESHTE SE SHPEJTI KI SHTET E PRET NJE CUNAMI ALLA JAPONI DHE SHPARTALLOHET SI SHTET ARTIFICIAL

----------


## getomental

> E VERTET ESHTE SE SHPEJTI KI SHTET E PRET NJE CUNAMI ALLA JAPONI DHE SHPARTALLOHET SI SHTET ARTIFICIAL


ahaaaaaaaaaaaa.

----------


## TOMY_X

Topat e ilos......ate presin Shqipetaret......derisa funksionon ky mentalitet politik......asnjegje nuk pritet............

----------


## PLAKU

Lojal ndaj partisë, të dashur për masat
05/04/2011 23:23:00KOHA

Shkup - Kritere të reja dhe më rigoroze se në zgjedhjet e kaluara. Rivaliteti i ka detyruar partitë shqiptare të bëjnë zgjidhje të zgjuara sa i takon kandidaturave për deputet që do t’ia prezantojë elektoratit. Emra të rinj e personazhe të pakonsumuara, seleksionim duke përzgjedhur më të suksesshmit, ata që kanë arritur të gëzojnë simpatinë e votuesit, por edhe lojal ndaj partisë dhe të respektuar nga masa. 

Gara për vota që merr spunto edhe nga dalja në skenë e më shumë forcave të reja politike, ka ndryshuar kalkulimet, sidomos të  partive më të mëdha. Bashkimi Demokratik për Integrim ka bërë zhvendosje të figurave të saj dhe priten të shfaqen emra të rinj, të cilët do t’i prezantohen elektoratit. Kjo parti e krijoi edhe Shtabin Zgjedhor, të cilin ia ka besuar sekretarit të përgjithshëm të saj, Abdilaqim Ademi, i zgjedhur në mbledhjen e të dielës së Kryesisë Qendrore. Sipas Ademit, përpilimi i listave do të bazohet në kriteret e tilla, si lojaliteti në periudhën e kaluar, të jenë persona me autoritet dhe të respektuar në mjedisin nga vijnë, por edhe nga informatat që do të vijnë nga terreni, me çka nënkuptohet vlerësimi i elektoratit për punën e deputetit të zonës. Programi i BDI-së, do  të bazohet në shtyllat kryesore, si implementimi i plotë i Marrëveshjes së Ohrit, zhvillimi ekonomik i vendit, vazhdimi i reformave në shëndetësi, arsimi në të gjitha nivelet, ulja e varfërisë dhe ulja e papunësisë, proceset integruese duke inkuadruar këtu edhe zgjidhjen e kontestit të emrit të shtetit. 

“Fushata do jete afirmative. Si gjithmonë, do të ofrojmë programin tonë zgjedhor dhe nuk do të bëjmë atë që zakonisht e bëjnë të tjerët, të merremi me të tjerët. Fokusi do të jetë në takimet me qytetarët. Do të bëjmë një fushate moderne duke përdorur të gjitha mënyrat e komunikimit me qytetarët. BDI vlerëson se rregullshmëria dhe mbajtja e zgjedhjeve të lira dhe demokratike është obligim i shtetit, prandaj ne si parti në pushtet, do të angazhohemi që ky obligim edhe të plotësohet”, ka bërë të ditur Ademi.  

Ndërsa në Partinë Demokratike Shqiptare, përgatitjet ende nuk janë në fazën finale.  Edhe pse nga PDSH pohojnë se çështja e zgjedhjeve është çështje serioze, për ta është e palogjikshme formimi i shtabeve zgjedhore, ende pa u shpallur zyrtarisht zgjedhjet. Pasi në këto momente, më me rëndësi është përmbajtja sesa forma, madje veprimet e partive të tjera konsiderohen si hapa të palogjikshëm. Shefi i kabinetit të kreut të PDSH-së, Agon Ferati thotë ndër të tjera se PDSH është e fokusuar në elaborimin e përmbajtjes së ofertës politike, të cilën do t’ia drejtojë elektoratit. Ndërkohë që ndryshimet e fundit në strukturat e degëve dhe nëndegëve të saj, ashtu si edhe rezultatet e Kongresit të kësaj partie, reflektojnë frymën e ndryshimeve dhe koncentrimin në zhvillimin e një kampanje sa më pozitive. “PDSH është aty ku të tjerët nuk kanë guxim të shkojnë, ne jemi në terren. Konsiderojmë se formimi i Shtabit zgjedhor është çështje teknike, ajo do të bëhet shumë shpejt, por për momentin, është diçka e palogjikshme. Është më e rëndësishme pranimi i kërkesës së PDSH-së në lidhje me ridefinimin e kufijve me të cilin shqiptarët do të fitojnë deputetë shtesë. Me sa duket, BDI ka hequr dorë nga rritja e numrit të deputetëve shqiptar në njësinë 5. Ndryshimet brenda partisë pas Kongresit vetëm se konsoliduan si forcë politike dhe nuk ndodhi ashtu si te partitë e tjera. PDSH tash është më e konsoliduar dhe më e bashkuar se asnjëherë më parë”, thotë Ferati. 

Demokracia e Re e ka zgjedhur Shtabin zgjedhor, por edhe për ta ende është herët që të flitet për lista kandidatësh. Shefi i Shtabit zgjedhor, Arianit Hoxha sqaron se janë të përqendruar në programin dhe ofertën politike, e tillë që të jetë jo vetëm sa më transparente, por edhe konkrete, e realizueshme brenda afateve të premtuara. 

“Ne as që kemi filluar të merremi me listat, më e rëndësishme është platforma, programi që do t’ia prezantojmë elektoratit, të cilit ne do t’i qëndrojmë besnik”, thotë Hoxha.   

Në Rilindjen Demokratike Kombëtare janë duke u strukturuar degët e partisë.


Cfare ndryshimi presin shqyptaret e Yllirides dhe nga kush?!

----------


## PLAKU

Fazli Veliu, karrem i Ahmetit
06/04/2011 08:42:00KOHA


Me “përjashtimin” e Veliut nga lista, Ahmeti do ta ketë më lehtë largimin e deputetëve tjerë aktual nga lista e kandidatëve. Zyrtarë të lartë të BDI-së informojnë se në mesin e deputetëve që nuk do të jenë kandidat për 5 qershor, është edhe Rafis Haliti, Xhevat Ademi, Adnan Jashari, Xhemajl Jashari, si dhe tre të tjerë, emrat e të cilëve akoma nuk janë definuar në rrethin e ngushtë të Ahmetit

Shumë nga deputetët aktual të BDI-së nuk do të jenë në listën për garën e 5 qershorit. I pari është Fazli Veliu, daja i liderit Ali Ahmeti. Me “përjashtimin” e Veliut nga lista, Ahmeti do ta ketë më lehtë largimin e deputetëve tjerë aktual nga lista e kandidatëve. Zyrtarë të lartë të BDI-së informojnë se në mesin e deputetëve që nuk do të jenë kandidat për 5 qershor, është edhe Rafis Haliti, Xhevat Ademi, Adnan Jashari, Xhemajl Jashari, si dhe tre të tjerë, emrat e të cilëve akoma nuk janë definuar në rrethin e ngushtë të Ahmetit. Madje, flitet se edhe Musa Xhaferi mund të jetë në kreun e listës së kandidatëve për deputet, derisa i sigurt mbetet mandati i katërt i Teuta Arifit. Problematike, siç thonë në BDI, mbeten bartësit e listës në Njësinë e dytë dhe Njësinë e parë zgjedhore, pasi përfshihet një terren më i gjerë, si Likova, Kumanova dhe gjysma e Çairit nga njëra anë, ndërsa Buteli, Veriu dhe Karshiaka me gjysmën tjetër të Çairit nga ana tjetër.

----------


## Modesti

> Ne qoft se dryshojn njisit zgjedhore,ateher BDI-ja do ti ket 20 deputet, PDSH-ja 8,Rufi Osmani 1,...


Mos e ke gabuar matematikën, e bëhet e kundërta  :buzeqeshje:  

Fantazive nuk ju dihet fundi me të vërtetë!

----------


## Raim

> Me sa duket dita ditës po afrohen zgjedhjet e parakohshme parlamentare në vend. Edhe pse nuk është caktuar saktësisht data, por kryeministri Gruevski deklaroi definitivish që do të ketë zgjedhje të parakohshme, me ose pa prezencën e opozitës në kuvend.
> 
> Çka mendojnë qytetarët e Maqedonisë në lidhje me zgjedhjet?
> 
> Do të dilni në votime?
> 
> Çfarë opinioni keni reth gjendjes aktuale në vend dhe asaj që mund të ndryshoj pas këtyre zgjedhje?
> 
> Tema është e hapur për debat, ju mirëpresim.


Une mendoj se zgjedhjet do kalojne  ne atmosfere  te qete dhe pa incidente,

Po do dalim ne votime.

Rreth gjendjes aktuale nuk jam shume i kenaqur, per arsye se ke pasur nje VMRO me 63 deputet me 90 % te komunave me president shteti dmth me pushtet absolut, jo BDI ja po edhe sveti Ilija te kishte qene nuk mundeshte te beje ma teper,
Ajo cka mund te ndryshoje eshte se pozicionet e VMROs ne keto zgjedhje do te dobesohen nuk ka gjasa te fitoje mbi 55 deputete, e pozicionet e BDIs do te forcohen.

----------


## Juventus

*Çka mendojnë qytetarët e Maqedonisë në lidhje me zgjedhjet?*
Do kete ndryshime me RDK, ne aspektin ekonomik, por edhe ne ate politik.

*Do të dilni në votime?*
Po, duke mbeshtetur RDK, deri sot kame votuar gjitha partite, dhe asnjera se permbushi ate qe premtoi ne fushate zgjedhore.

*Çfarë opinioni keni reth gjendjes aktuale në vend dhe asaj që mund të ndryshoj pas këtyre zgjedhje?*

Kemi te bejme me nje krize ekonomike( e cila per tu haruar) cojne ne Kinse konflikte nderetnike, loje e cila luhet per tu terhequr vemendje popullit.

Kjo mudn te ndryshoje komplet me Rufi Somanin.

----------


## PLAKU

Osmani: Nuk mund të kemi koalicion parazgjedhor
10/04/2011 13:11:00KOHA

http://www.koha.mk/thumbnail.php?fil...article_medium



Kryetari i Rilindjes Demokratike Kombëtare, Rufi Osmani një intervistë për Radion Evropa e Lirë,  thotë se nuk mund të kemi koalicion para zgjedhjeve, aq më shumë pas prononcimeve të fundit, kushtimisht thënë, nga partitë më të mëdha që flasin qartë se një koalicion i kësaj natyre është i pamundur para zgjedhjeve. Pas zgjedhjeve, thotë Osmani, mbeten të hapura të gjitha çështjet për tu biseduar dhe negociuar varësisht nga rezultatet e arritura në zgjedhje.

Objektivisht, ndaj bindjen, duke njohur mirë udhëheqësit e partive politike shqiptare dhe duke pasur parasysh një antagonizëm të jashtëzakonshëm ndërmjet partive më të mëdha shqiptare këtu në Maqedoni, se një marrëveshje parazgjedhore gati se është e pamundur, aq më shumë se nuk ka dhe kritere të mirëfillta, të cilat do të përcaktonin se kush dhe sa peshon sot, thotë Osmani mes tjerash në intervistë, për të shtuar se vlerëson se disa koalicione të paralajmëruara me partitë minore nuk paraqesin peshë relevante në kuptim të ndarjes së kulaçit zgjedhor. Andaj dhe ideja jonë bazë është se fillimisht të garojmë në zgjedhje, në një atmosferë fer dhe demokratike, në një proces që do ta respektojë votën e lirë dhe më pas, pasi të ketë përfunduar i tërë procesi zgjedhor, në varshmëri nga legjitimiteti politik, të bëjmë një pakt gjithëshqiptar. Në këtë pakt do të përshihen të gjitha partitë politike shqiptare, ose vetëm dy partitë politike më të mëdha, ashtu që shqiptarët do të kenë një pozicion më të fortë karshi faktorit politik maqedonas, i cili besoj se kësaj radhe nuk do të arrijë të ketë shumicën parlamentare ashtu siç ka qenë deri më tani, sqaron kreu i RDK-së. Ky pakt, kjo formë e aspiratave tona si shqiptarë, shton më tej ai, në kuptim të politikës, të japë relevancën e duhur politike, si një mundësi për t`u realizuar në kuadër të qeverisë së ardhshme dhe pse jo edhe një mandat optimal i definuar nga një ujdi e arritur ndërmjet palës shqiptare dhe asaj maqedonase.

Marrëveshja e Ohrit nuk ka arritur objektivat e asaj për çka propagandohej, si nga ata që e nënshkruan, ashtu edhe nga faktori i brendshëm dhe i jashtëm. Mendojmë se kjo marrëveshje nuk i definon në kuptim të plotë raportet shqiptaro-maqedonase, andaj ne ofrojmë dhe tri shtylla të programit tonë, të cilat kryesisht kanë të bëjnë me arritjen e shtet-formësisë shqiptare në Maqedoni, si një federalizim joterritorial ose institucional, tha në intervistë Osmani, duke folur mes tjerash për për pikësynimin e RDK-së.

Sa i përket njerëzve që do ta përfaqësojnë RDK-në në zgjedhjet e parakohshme , Osmani thotë se kuadri i partisë, po dhe lista e deputetëve, kryesisht përbëhet nga kuadro të dëshmuar si profesionistë, me performansë intelektuale të lartë, njerëz të ndershëm, gjithsesi njerëz politikisht të pakonsumuar. 

Unë çmoj se kuadri që do të përfaqësojë listën për deputetë të RDK-së, është i ngjashëm me parimet që vlejnë për udhëheqësin e partisë dhe mbaj bindjen se oferta jonë, sa i parket kuadrit, do të jetë shumë më cilësore sesa atë që do ta ofrojnë partitë tjera. Andaj dhe jam i bindur se në këto zgjedhje do të garojmë si fitues që kanë marrë besimin e elektoratit shqiptar, tha kryetari i RDK-së.

Në pyetjen se si e sheh, perspektivën e Maqedonisë, Osmani tha se zhbllokimi i procesit integrues është parakusht për realizim më të suksesshëm të reformave ekonomike sociale, në veçanti për relaksimin e raporteve ndëretnike, si dhe për rritjen e kapaciteteve institucionale, si parakushte që, shtoi ai, ne nesër të hapim thënë kushtimisht Kutinë e Pandorës, për ridefinimin e statusit politik dhe juridik të shqiptarëve të Maqedonisë. 

Rrjedha e çështjeve është me sa vijon, së pari të debllokohet procesi integrimit, zgjidhja duhet ofruar dhe nga faktori ndërkombëtar, mbase sipas modelit që rezultoi me sukses në zgjidhjen e kontestit slloveno-kroat dhe më pas çështjet do të marrin rrjedhën e vet pozitive, duke pasur parasysh se Evropa dhe bota, gradualisht do të rimëkëmben nga kriza ekonomike dhe sociale.  Pra, të gjithë këta janë faktorë të domosdoshëm që çojnë kah një stabilizim, pse jo dhe një prosperitet i Ballkanit me statuse të avancuara të kombeve të ndara, si në këtë rast kombit shqiptar në Maqedoni, që të realizohet një aspiratë e të gjithë popujve që të jetojnë të bashkuar në kuadër të Evropës së bashkuar< tha Osmani në një intervistë për Radio Evropën e Lirë.


 Komente (2 publikuar):

fada në 10/04/2011 20:45:53

Pas 14 vjet pritje ne shqipetaret e Maqedonis tash e ndjejm veten krenar qe kemi ne politik njeriun e kalibrit te nje intelektuali te mirfillt sic eshte Rufi Osmani.14 vjet ket popull e perbuzen politikan te pa shkolluar dhe manipulant.Na ktheve dinjitetin e humbur i nderuari Rufi Osmani.Jeni shpresa e fundit e popullit shqipetar.URIME.


Burim në 10/04/2011 18:39:56

Profesori eshte ne rruge te mbare, krahasuar me gjithe te tjeret. Oponentet politik ketij Zoterie i bene sherbim te madh gjate mandatit te tyre te meparshem, tani mbetet vetem te vije data dhe te sillet verdikti i denimit per politiken rrenuse te pseudo shqiptareve ne Maqedoni.
Bindja ime, se paku per Kercoven, eshte se Fazli Veliu duhet te terhiqet nga politika, pasi per gjithe kete kohe, nje here nuk e pashe ne parlament te shtroje nje ceshtje per Kercoven, edhe pse nga Kercova i mori votat e nevojshme qe te ulet ne parlament. Ceshtje kishte plot, por njeriu deshtoi.
Profesor Rufi, t'i denoni ne 5 Qershor!

----------


## PLAKU

Osmani:'Nevojitet pakti shqiptar'

 10/04/2011 16:30:0

Alsat



Rufi Osmani

Kryetari i Rilindjes Demokratike Kombëtare, Rufi Osmani ka deklaruar se duhet të redefinohet statusi i shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, meqë Marrëveshja e Ohrit nuk është aspirata e fundit e shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, ashtu siç mendon partia shqiptare në pushtet. Në intervistën javore për radion Evropa e Lirë, Osmani vlerëson se pas zgjedhjeve  duhet formimi i një pakti ndërshqiptar në përputhje me rezultatet e zgjedhjeve, përballë paktit maqedonas, në kuptim të një partneriteti të ri maqedono-shqiptar, për të gjitha mosmarrëveshjet, që nëpërmjet dialogut demokratik dhe institucioneve të sistemit duhet të tejkalohen.Ndërsa, i pyetur për bashkëveprimin e bllokut politik shqiptar, Osmani vlerëson se kjo përgjigje do të jetë pas zgjedhjeve. “Qëndrimet e deritanishme të partive më të mëdha politike shqiptare BDI, PDSH, por edhe të partisë sonë, shkojnë në drejtim të asaj që njëherë të masim forcat në zgjedhje, dhe pas zgjedhjeve, varësisht nga rezultatet, do të shohim se cilët do të jenë koalicionet e mundshme”  tha Rufi Osmani kryetar i RDK-së.



Komente (12 dërguar):

te...gu më 10/04/2011 16:53:26

Ju lumte i nderuari kryetar i RDK dhe kryetar i Gostivarit jeni shpresa e vetme e shqiptareve
vec perpara urime.

imami më 10/04/2011 16:57:00

Zoti ju ndihmoft ne realizimin e aspiratave jeni i vetmi qe mund ta coni perpara ceshtjen e shqiptqreve,keni perkrahjen e nje numri te madh teologesh.selam

forza më 10/04/2011 17:50:27

bravo ashtu duhet vetem perpara urime

anetar ne BDI më 10/04/2011 18:03:54

Zotri Rufi Osmani:  Ti nuk je i mirpritur ne politik prej popullit,c'na duhesh ti te formosh parti politike,te besh percamje ne elektoratin shqipetar.Ne kemi partin tone qe cdohere i fiton votat e popullit e kjo eshte BDI.Neve nuk na duhet nje lider i shkollum sic je ti.Tash jemi ne shekullin 21 plot ka doktor profesora,plot ka te shkollum por neve nuk na duhen ato,ne duam te na udheheqe njeri i pa shkoll sepse ne vet jemi te pa shkolluar.Ne duam te na udheheq nje lider qe ka dal nga lufta,qe din te luftoj,sepse ne e duam luften jo paqen.Ne duam te kemi nje lider qe esht shkolluar pasi e ka formu partin e jo si ti qe me par u shkollove e pastaj e formove partine.Ne duam te kemi lider qe ne koh konflikti apo lufte luften e ben jasht vendlindjes dhe familjes neper viset tjera e jo si ti qe e bere ne qytetin tend,ti nuk din ti mshtrojsh te tjeret,gjat konflikteve te sakrifikon te tjeret e jo si ti qe sakrifikove veten.Ne duam lider qe kur sheh se i kercnohet pushteti te ben kualicion edhe me drecin para zgjedhjeve e pas zgjedhjeve e jo si ti me platform te perbashket me partit shqipetare pas zgjedhjeve e kualicion jo me cdo kusht me cilindo lider maqedon.Ne duam lider qe ja mban fjalen cilit do Gruefskit apo Cervenkofskit e jo si ti qe ua prish hesapet atyre.etj,etj. kerkojm te japish dorhekje zotri Rufi Osmani se nuk je ti per politik.Ti zotri Rufi osmani je intelektual dhe neve nuk na duhen intelektual e ndoshta per ju do te votojn intelektualet dhe studentet dhe jo populli.Populli nuk don ndryshime,populli jemi ne anetaret e BDI-se.,,RROFT BDI QE JETEN NA KA NXIJ. alsat flm.

fada më 10/04/2011 18:12:05

Cdo deklarat qe e jepni shqipetareve ua ngritni moralin e humbur Zotri Rufi Osmani.14 vjet shqipetaret te presin me pa durim te kycesh ne politik,e kan shpresen e fundit te ju.su ka ngelur shprese tjeter.

eshtref më 10/04/2011 18:16:28

julumt per .renat qe mundon ti lishosh ne shesh jeni i vetmi shqiptar kunder shiptarizmit,renavec,prof rufi osmani

Emri më 10/04/2011 18:18:04

Cka thote ky njeri be, nje here thote se do ti fitoj zgjedhjet pastaj thot se duhet marrveshtja historike me maqedonasit,tani pakt etj, etj.
Neser do ta ndryshoj mendimin mund te thote dicka tjeter.
Mos habiteni, se ky ashtu eshte.
Fundi fundit kete tip te njerzeve ne Tetove e quajne mafmudije.

him më 10/04/2011 18:42:32

mjer shqiptaret nese kane mbete me i vare shpresat te Rufia, e din i shkreti se si ka me kalu ne zgjedhje dhe tani kerkon pakt.
Nese dikush ka mbete me kerku pakt me se pakti je ti o Rufi, vetem percarje ke sjelle ne GV, gjithe kohes merresh me revanshizmat ndaj kuadrove te BDIs turp te keshe.
Asjehere ne jeten tende nuk e ke mbajt nje qendrim, je kontradiktor gjithmone.

Bashkim më 10/04/2011 18:53:10

fjale dhe ide shume te mira, por haroni te na tregoni se si do ta arrini kete, a do ja ktheni shuplakes me shuplake si ne vitin 1997...?

VIGAN-GV më 10/04/2011 18:53:36

Po boll mo or Rufi Osmani,nuk mundesh ti me ato ide fikse qe i ke qe te bejsh dicka per popullin shqiptar. E provove ne 97 dhe gjith populli shqiptar e mban mend ate kohe,nga kokefortesia yte pesuan 3 viktima. Sa per Marveshjen e Ohrid te ju perkujtoj se per ate marveshje u be lufte dhe nderhyri BE dhe SHBA,dhe tani ti del e thua qe tjeter marveshje duhet bere,po klishi i Mendu Thacit je asgje tjeter.Kush do te votoj ty e ka votuar PDSH-ne. Prandaj boll me se na knaqe neve ne Gostivar po mbet krejt Maqedonin ti ta udheheqis. Fatkeqesia e madhe do te ishte ne qoftese te plotsohe endra ty!

Alberti më 10/04/2011 19:05:48

Rdk dhe Rufi Osmani jan shpresa e fundit per Shqiptart.Populli do tju perkrah masovisht ne zgjedhje zotri i nderuar.

Rroft RDK

lumjani më 10/04/2011 19:33:22

Se pari urime per partine e re z.Osmani,keni mendime po sigurisht edhe projekte ideale per shqipetaret e Maqedonis,kete e besojme i gjith populli shqipetar ne Maqeedoni prandaj shpresojm se keni perkrahjen e gjith popullit.Por edhe dicka, mendoj dhe shpresoj se nuk do te nevojitet koalicioni shqiptar ne Maqedoni jo se nuk duam por sdo te kete nevoj do i keni mbi 20 deputet per ate vetem perpara per fitore te reja...

----------


## PLAKU

Në Maqedoni, nisin planet për zgjedhje
Partia politike më e madhe shqiptare në pushtet, BDI, të mërkurën bëri të ditur se do të garojë me tri oferta kryesore, integrimin e Maqedonisë në NATO dhe Bashkimin Evropian, zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit dhe implementimin e plotë të marrëveshjes së Ohrit.
Ermira Mehmeti-Devaja, zyrtare e lartë e BDI-së, u shpreh se në funksion të fitimit të më shumë mandateve të deputetëve shqiptarë, partia e saj angazhohet për një aleancë të përbashkët të të gjitha partive politike shqiptare.
Sipas saj, tashmë BDI-ja ka realizuar dhe disa konsultime me disa parti më të vogla, me të cilat është duke harmonizuar qëndrimet për dalje të përbashkët në zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare.
“Aleanca, për të cilën ne angazhohemi, ka për bazë artikulimin e orientimit integrues të Maqedonisë, pra është pro integrimit të vendit në BE dhe NATO. Gjithashtu, për bazë ka dhe platformën e quajtur Marrëveshje e Ohrit, si dokument i cili është i garantuar ndërkombëtarisht dhe që garanton balancim politik dhe etnik ndërmjet maqedonasve dhe shqiptarëve dhe të gjithë të tjerëve”, tha Mehmeti-Devaja.
Ndërkohë, lideri i Rilindjes Demokratike Shqiptare, Rufi Osmani, tha se është pro një koalicioni gjithëpërfshirës të faktorëve politikë shqiptarë, por pasi të kenë përfunduar zgjedhjet.
Megjithatë, sipas tij, bashkëpunimi duhet filluar që në fushatën zgjedhore, duke krijuar një klimë, e cila do të garantonte zgjedhje fer dhe demokratike.
“Edhe më tej i mbetem besnik qëndrimit tim publik se jam për atë që të gjitha partitë politike shqiptare të bëjmë një pakt për zgjedhje fer dhe të lira. Ndërsa, pas zgjedhjeve, dy partitë më të mëdha, të cilat do të kenë fituar më shumë mandate politike, të jenë bashkë ose pse jo, të jenë bashkë të gjitha partitë politike shqiptare”.
“Kështu ato do të ndërtonin një pozicion të fuqishëm politik të përfaqësimit të shqiptarëve në Parlament dhe në Qeveri, si i vetmi mekanizëm që çështja shqiptare në Maqedoni, e cila mbetet ende e hapur, të marrë një rrugëzgjidhje. Thjesht, oferta jonë vlen për të gjithë, pavarësisht nëse ndokush sot është në pushtet ose opozitë”, theksoi Osmani.
Nga ana tjetër, kreu i PDSH-së ritheksoi qëndrimin e tij se pas zgjedhjeve, do të bisedojë me partitë opozitare për bashkëveprim, në bazë të numrit të votave që do të marrin subjektet politike, pos partisë, e cila në kuadër të përbërjes së saj, ka struktura të shërbimeve sekrete të UDB-së.
Menduh Thaçi, pas takimit me ambasadorin britanik u shpreh i bindur në fitoren e opozitës shqiptare.
“Sinqerisht, mendoj se ne kemi një epërsi të lehtë ndaj konkurrentit tonë, edhe pse pandërprerë na sulmojnë me sondazhe të rrejshme, parashoh se deri në ditën e zgjedhjeve një gjë do të jetë e sigurt - fituese te shqiptarët do të dalë opozita”.
“Jemi takuar me shumë njerëz të opozitës dhe për të qenë i sinqertë me opinionin, nuk kemi arritur ujdi për një koalicion të opozitës. Prandaj, këtë çështje e kemi lënë në ‘time-out’, të mos shkojmë më tej e të prishen raportet tona, por duke krijuar hapësirë për bashkëveprim të opozitës pas zgjedhjeve”, u shpreh Thaçi.
Ndërkaq, Sulejman Rushiti nga Demokracia e Re, tha se unifikimi votës shqiptare para ose pas zgjedhjeve, është i domosdoshëm me qëllim që pas zgjedhjeve të kushtëzohet mandatari i Qeverisë së ardhshme me plotësimin e kushteve të shqiptarëve.
“E patjetërsueshme është që politika shqiptare të bëjë një marrëveshje ku do të vendoseshin qartë vijat e kuqe që çështjet me interes jetik për shqiptarët, të mos bëhen pjesë e negociatave gjatë koalicioneve të mundshme, por thjesht ato kërkesa të jenë të patjetërsueshme për t`u realizuar pavarësisht se cila parti shqiptare do të ishte pjesë e koalicionit zgjedhore”, tha Rushiti.

----------


## Juventus

> Në Maqedoni, nisin planet për zgjedhje
> Partia politike më e madhe shqiptare në pushtet, BDI, të mërkurën bëri të ditur se do të garojë me tri oferta kryesore, integrimin e* Maqedonisë në NATO dhe Bashkimin Evropian*, zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit dhe *implementimin e plotë të marrëveshjes së Ohrit*..


Po mbejne syte apo cka? 
Keto kane konstatuar qe MO eshte e kryme 99%??
Keto kete oferte kaen bere qe nga themelimi i partise?
Keto mendojne qe hame barre neve qe do luajne me popullin, me sa fytyre dalin me kesoj oferte, cka ju dukem neve populli?
Aii, paskan haruar edhe ligjin e flamurit dhe deshmoreve te kombit?

Ah  bdi, nuk shkone me kungulli mbi uje, e patet me kesoj oferta vetem shpi tuaj mund te merni votat.

----------


## PLAKU

pergjigja me e pershtatesheme  e aliut dhe bandes ti, ne lidhje me MO, ashete kaq mundem kaq beme! Nese shqyptaret nuk e kan kupetua dhe ndi trathetin akoma, nuk di se cfare duhet te ndodhe tjeter mbi ne qe te mbushemi mend?!

----------


## PLAKU

Ndërkombëtarët me mesazh decid
13/04/2011 14:23:00KOHA

http://www.koha.mk/thumbnail.php?fil...article_medium


Osmani përsëriti qëndrimin se komuniteti ndërkombëtar duhet të dërgojë një mesazh decid dhe të qartë që të gjithë aktorët politikë të punojnë në drejtim të mbarëvajtjes së procesit zgjedhor dhe ato të jenë të lira e demokratike

Shkup, 13 prill - Jemi dëshmitarë se Marrëveshja e Ohrit nuk ka arritur objektivat e asaj për çka propagandohej si nga faktori i brendshëm, ashtu edhe ai i jashtëm. Mendojmë se kjo marrëveshje nuk i definon në kuptim të plotë raportet shqiptaro-maqedonase, andaj ne ofrojmë tri shtyllat e programit tonë, të cilat kryesisht kanë të bëjnë me arritjen e shtet-formësisë shqiptare në Maqedoni. Kështu është shprehur sot kryetari i Rilindjes Demokratike Kombëtare Rufi Osmani, në një takim me ambasadorin kroat në Shkup, Zllatko Kramariç. 

Osmani edhe në këtë takim, përsëriti qëndrimin se komuniteti ndërkombëtar duhet të dërgojë një mesazh decid dhe të qartë që të gjithë aktorët politikë të punojnë në drejtim të mbarëvajtjes së procesit zgjedhor dhe zgjedhjet të jenë të lira dhe demokratike. Sipas kryetarit të RDK-së, përfundimisht është koha që në zgjedhje njerëzit lirshëm të votojnë për atë që mendojnë dhe përkrahin, duke mos pasur ndonjë drojë se dikush do t'i kërcënojë për këtë veprim.

Kramariç nga e tij përgëzoi Osmanim për themelimin e partisë, duke uruar që zgjedhjet të jenë një proces demokratik ku do të konkurrojnë ide dhe programe politike progresive.

----------


## PLAKU

Zgjedhjet, partitë shqiptare dhe koalicionet

http://alsat-m.tv/lajme/vendi/59579.html

http://alsat-m.tv/thumbnail.php?file...article_medium


BDI-a kjo parti komunistesh, lajmeron se ashete jo vetem parti shqyptare por e te gjidheve, serbve, maqedoneve, torbesheve e tjere ,
Cfare pritete nag labilet kuqalosha?! votoni perseri DUIN envero-tisto-nanoisto-gruesko-cerveikoskot , mvaret nga shqyptaret sa jan lodhe nga manipulimet dhe mashterimet?

http://alsat-m.tv/video.html

----------


## jeton_struga

As edhe njera parti nuk ofron asnje lloj platforme,por,vetem fraza te plasuara qe mund te merren si tituj platformash.
 Ku qendron problemi.
 Partite politike shqipetare ketu tek ne nuk merren me ide te qarta dhe realizimin ne nje fare mase te asaj ideje apo thene ndryshe platforme,keta po merren duke u shtyre njeri me tjetrin dhe duke harxhuar aq energji fillimisht, ne konkurencen mbrenda partiake.Pasi kjo ceremoni ka mbaruar, vazhdojne me avazin e njejte duke perdorur berrylat ne raport me kunderkandidatet e partive te tjera gjate fushates.Mbaron fushata futen ne parlament njelloj ashtu si futen ,ashtu edhe dalin.
  Merren me tendera me gjera qe popullit nuk i interesojne fare.
  kjo do te thote qe,ata qe duhet te perpilojne kete platforme nuk kane kohe ta bejne te njejten,pse,sepse i kane muskulozet afer qe ti mbeshtesin ne kete rrugetim deri sa te behen deputet......vetedijesohuni o popull,kerkoni gjera konkrete,te prekshme,qe jane ne interesin tuaj.
 Vetedijesohuni o kandidatese posti i deputetit nuk eshte:
-te krijojsh nje bande qe te te mbroj,
-te ulesh ne karrigen e deputetit dhe te rrish kot,
-te shkosh neper komisione dhe goje te mos hapesh,
-te marrish privilegje dhe te shesesh tendere,
sa po shkruaj aq me shume po merzitem ,pse i them keto.kur e di qe ne te gjithe i shohim keto anomali dhe perseri veprojme njejt.Dalim dhe votojme.

----------


## AnaH_M

Flitet qe fiton Thaci ksaj radhe,meqense edhe rend edhe hak e ka me fitu  :buzeqeshje:

----------

